# Room to move ...



## FOMOGO (Apr 27, 2017)

Have been gone all winter, and after getting the house up and running, and vehicles back in service, I found some time to clear enough space in the disaster area that passes for my shop, to layout and inspect a bunch of freebies an E-bay/Craigs list seller friend of mine saved for me while I was gone. I get these care packages from her 3-4 times a year. It's always kinda like Christmas when I get one. There is a very nice, tiny live center, a couple reamers, some sort of die holder, a few interesting cutters, and 2, what for lack of a better term,  I'll call pin gauges. One of the aforementioned gauges has Pratt & Whitney stamped into it. Assuming these are standards used to check something. The stacks of brass and delron? bushings are kind of interesting. The shaft with the single large cam looks like something I recall seeing here on the forum, just can't remember what type of machine it was. Someday I should be able to make one hell of a Rube Goldberg machine with this stuff.  Also got the stack of not so diminutive grinding wheels. Any info or insights to any of this stuff would be much appreciated. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Randall Marx (May 4, 2017)

Wow, Mike! That looks like quite a haul.
I wonder if your generous friend needs another outlet for goodies!


----------



## woodchucker (May 5, 2017)

Certainly seems like you deserve a big YOU SUCK!


----------



## Plum Creek (May 11, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## FOMOGO (May 11, 2017)

Thanks guys, I've been getting stuff from her for a few years now. Bought a few things first, and then she started posting things in the free section of Craigs list and I called and collected. Now she just lets me know when she has a pile, as she says others who call often don't show up or are just too flaky. Anyone have any idea on how these tapping/die cutting tools work? not sure what is supposed to go on the threaded rear end of the tap holder, if that is indeed what it is. And a few more pics of some of the cutters. The straight shafted one, I'm assuming is a V-way cutter? If anyone is interested in one of the large grinding stones, I would be happy to send to you one for shipping only. Cheers, Mike


----------

